# Communities > Antique Arms & Armour Community > Antique & Military Sword Forum >  Early Wilkinsons

## Will Mathieson

A very recent post got me thinking, why not start a early Wilkinson sword post. Post pictures of early Wilkinsons from the 1850's and earlier. So here is one 6695, year 1855 with Toledo blade:

----------


## Mark McMorrow

This pre-serial number Heavy Cav is one of my favorites:

----------


## Mark McMorrow

a few more shots:

----------


## Matt Easton

Here is my Wilkinson 1845 Pattern Infantry (number 8804 - year 1858):

http://www.fioredeiliberi.org/galler...2_itemId=16440

Matt

----------


## Evgeny Kirienko

British Infantry Officer's sword 1822/45  numbered 8051

http://www.swordforum.com/forums/showthread.php?t=76408

----------


## Will Mathieson

Had to take a pic if the disc, good to see the progression of the mark. The other Wilkinsons are great! If I could just grab that HC sword out from the computer screen!

----------


## MikeShowers

Wilkinson #9912 (Sept 1859), P1821 Royal Artillery.

----------


## Robert Wilkinson-Latham

Wilkinson pre numbering (pre Jan 1854) from 1850 (see inscription)

----------


## Robert Wilkinson-Latham

> British Infantry Officer's sword 1822/45  numbered 8051
> 
> http://www.swordforum.com/forums/showthread.php?t=76408


Hello Evgeny. Date of the sword 1856

----------


## Evgeny Kirienko

> Hello Evgeny. Date of the sword 1856


Thank you Robert!

But sword was dated so by Wilkinson Sword Ltd. Archive Service... :Confused:

----------


## Robert Wilkinson-Latham

Here is a Wilkinson Staff Officer's sword from pre 1854 with the early form of name etching and Proof mark.
The sword also has its original Patent leather hilt liner which was not abolished until about 1872.



UNUSUAL in that it has the Proof Mark and Henry Wilkinson Name on the same side!  Anyone else got a Wilkinson with proof and HW name on the same side of the blade???

----------


## Will Mathieson

The outer side of the blade or right side would show when on parade, was there some regulation as to what etching should appear on this side? I see most swords have the personal initials/crests on the inside or left side.

----------


## Robert Wilkinson-Latham

> The outer side of the blade or right side would show when on parade, was there some regulation as to what etching should appear on this side? I see most swords have the personal initials/crests on the inside or left side.


 The '*Present* ' side of the blade on British swords (the side showing outwards when holding the sword in the right hand with hilt at the lower face in the Present position) had the crown and cypher of the reigning monarch and any badge and battle honours if these were authorised and regulated for the particular regiment.  The makers name and trade mark, personal inscription, initials, family crest etc appeared on what was called the *Reverse* side of the blade.

----------


## Will Mathieson

Thank-you for the proper terminology, good to know. The Halifax sword I recently acquired had no Victorian cypher, only a crown on both sides, I thought the VR cypher was a mandatory mark?

----------


## MikeShowers

> Thank-you for the proper terminology, good to know. The Halifax sword I recently acquired had no Victorian cypher, only a crown on both sides, I thought the VR cypher was a mandatory mark?


I was looking at a 1827 Rifle officers sword for the Royal Canadian Rifle Regiment (pipe back blade) a few months back and there was no Victorian cypher on it.  I wonder if the lack of cypher has something to do with Canadian regiments?  It does seem strange that some swords have it and some do not.

----------


## Robert Wilkinson-Latham

> I was looking at a 1827 Rifle officers sword for the Royal Canadian Rifle Regiment (pipe back blade) a few months back and there was no Victorian cypher on it.  I wonder if the lack of cypher has something to do with Canadian regiments?  It does seem strange that some swords have it and some do not.


Hello Mike
Some of the earlier swords from 1837 to the mid 1840's, especially for 'Colonial' troops, if I can call them that, and volunteers often were very plain blades. The main reason was that there were no  regulations had been formulatedfor them. Also the regulations in force always stated up until 1914 that The blade _may be plain or ornamentaly embossed_, in the latter case it is not necessary that a uniform ornamentation should be followed...' So putting the name of the regiment on the blade was probably not considered as 'ornamentaly embossed'!
Also the cost of the sword was refelected in the blade embossing and as we know there were grades (Wilkinson ref) of Very Common, Common,  Trade and Best, each, a perfectly good sword but with less and less fancy finish.
Hope that helps.

----------


## gordon byrne

Hi,

Just a small observation in that East India Company swords have the EIC crest of the present side and the Royal cipher and any owners crests on the reverse side.

Gordon

----------


## J.G. Hopkins

Here is pre-1854 Pattern 1821 Light Cavalry Officer's Sword which belonged to an officer of the East India Company.  Matt Easton made an interesting observation--that some pre-1854 Wilkinsons have the "Henry Wilkinson Pall Mall London" etched on the blade above the ricasso, while others have it etched on the ricasso as is found on post-1854 blades.  He suggested that perhaps this can be used to further date these pre-1854 swords.  Note that several swords above have the "Henry Wilkinson..." etched above the ricasso on the blade, while an example that Robert posted has the "Henry Wilkinson..." etched on the ricasso and it happens to also be dated to 1850.  Matt postulated that the former method of etching the Wilkinson name dates to the 1840s while the latter dates to the 1850s.  Based on the examples and the (fortunately!) dated example posted by Robert, Matt's hypothesis seems very likely to be true.  Therefore, I would date this sword c.1850-1853.  The owner's initials are proving difficult (the F, J, and T in Victorian script all look so similar!), so that is not of help in dating the sword, although it could help narrow down who the owner was.  Here are a few photos.  The sword is in rough condition but the rust is stabilized and the silver paint has been removed from the blade.  The hilt was painted black, probably to stop the rust, and I have decided to leave it.  The pommel is stepped, the fish skin grip is missing, and there is a lot of loss to the wire.  The blade is etched with the owner's initials, VR, the EIC lion, and "Henry Wilkinson..." in both English and Urdu(?).  The blade is still very sharp!

----------


## Robert Wilkinson-Latham

Here is the blade set up and etching for an 1846 Bengal Artillery Sword showing both sides for name and regimental etch.  As discussed there appear to be no hard and fast rules on this.

Here is Wilkinson Name on 'badge' side and proof mark on reverse.

----------


## Matt Easton

Thanks Robert - to clarify (as the image is a bit fuzzy on my screen), is the name/address down on the ricasso there? If so, perhaps another way to look at the matter is that the name/address is rarely found up on the fuller base after about 1850?

Nice sword Jonathan, really looking forward to seeing more about the owner if possible. I really prefer the shape of these early hilts.

So what is the criteria for this thread - pre-1860? (shame, I have 4 Wilkinsons dating to 1860!  :Big Grin: ). I'll post some of my examples when I get a chance, as I have quite a few 1850's Wilkinsons now.

----------


## Matt Easton

Here are some of my early Wilkinsons: 
1) pre-numbered 1821 pattern Royal Horse Artillery with convex/flat blade, dating probably to 1846, belonged to Captain Henry Townshend Boultbee
2) pre-numbered 1845 pattern infantry officer, circa 1850
3) 6900 - Coldstream Guards 1854 pattern dating to 1855, with Percy type blade, etched to a Viscount and with Sanskrit letters
4) 7315 - 1845 pattern infantry officer dating to 1855, sold to General Sir Horace William Montagu of the Royal Engineers

----------


## Matt Easton

1) 8418 - 1845 pattern infantry officer dating to 1857
2) 8644 - 1821 pattern Bombay Artillery dating to 1858

----------


## Matt Easton

1) 8804 - 1845 pattern infantry officer dating to 1858
2) 6868 - 1821 pattern light cavalry officer, dating to 1855, marked to 13th Light Dragoons and R A Clement, patent hilt (leather)
3) 9326 - 1854 pattern infantry officer, dating to 1858, 'Flat Solid' blade type, gilt steel hilt, belonged to Major Henry Vicars
4) 9665 - 1854 pattern infantry officer, dating to 1858/9, Patent Hilt (horn?), unresearched

----------


## Matt Easton

1) 9768 - 1821 pattern light cavalry officer dating to 1859 & 10803 - 1821 pattern light cavalry officer dating to 1860
2) 9791 - 1857 pattern Madras Engineers with steel hilt dating to 1859

----------


## Matt Easton

1) 10338 - 1854 pattern infantry officer, dating to 1860, with 'Convex' type blade, belonged to Lieutenant-Colonel Montague de Salis McKenzie Gordon Augustus Clarke
2) 11335 - 1821 pattern Royal Artillery officer, dating to 1861
3) 11694 - 1854 pattern infantry officer, dating to 1861

----------


## J.G. Hopkins

Wow, Matt!  You have an enviable collection of early Wilkinsons!  The non-regulation blades and patent hilts are always highlights for me.  It looks like the Madras Engineers scroll hilt has traces of gilt(?).

----------


## J.G. Hopkins

Here is one I used to own, a P1827/46 RN officer's sword, serial number 5114 (March 1855).  Sadly no name in the ledger, but the blade was nice and sharp!  I wish I would have kept this one.

----------


## Matt Easton

Thanks Jonathan - I stopped here at 1861, but I am lucky to have quite a few good examples from later in the 1860s and through to the 1880s. My focus is on the Crimea/Indian Mutiny era as much as possible though. 
Yes, the Engineers sword has traces of gilt remaining in the recesses, which is quite rare for these steel-hilted Scinde pattern hilts. Such a shame that it is so pitted, but at least the blade was protected. The flat solid steel hilted 1854 has lots of gilt remaining (the owner Henry Vicars died not long after buying this sword).
Regards,
Matt

----------


## Matt Easton

> Here is one I used to own, a P1827/46 RN officer's sword, serial number 5114 (March 1855).  Sadly no name in the ledger, but the blade was nice and sharp!  I wish I would have kept this one.


Very nice - early Wilkinson naval swords seem quite rare.

Incidentally, I think the RHA flat blade I posted above is one of the earliest Wilkinsons that I know of (1846). Wilkinson only seem to have started making swords in 1845 and as far as I can see the examples from the first couple of years are incredibly rare now. Does anyone here know of examples which date to 1845-47?

----------


## Roy Shadbolt

Great idea for a thread.  Such early (pre serial numbered) Wilkinson swords are certainly thin on the ground, so it's nice to see some splendid examples here.

On the same theme - Wilkinson were also producing bayonets from this early period, just wondered if anyone has one or has seen one?

All the best chaps, Roy.

P.s. just incase anyone was wondering the pistol in my avatar is a Wilkinson!

----------


## gordon byrne

Hi Matt, 

Very impressive collection of early Wilkinson blades. I only have one which dates to the period you ask about, see attached image.

----------


## gordon byrne

> Hi Matt, 
> 
> Very impressive collection of early Wilkinson blades. I only have one which dates to the period you ask about, see attached image.


Hi Matt and others concerned,

Sorry about the attached photo, actually nothing to do with early Wilkinson swords, I just selected the wrong number from my picture index; here is the correct image of my early EIC example.

PS. So as not to waist the photo of the officer group I posted in error, the group is of the 75th (Stirlingshire) Regiment of Foot, and the officer standing fourth from the left, with his gloves in his left hand is Richard Wadeson VC (Indian Mutiny VC). He rose from the ranks to the position of CO.

----------


## Matt Easton

Wow, that's a beauty! Is it un-numbered? What's the provenance?

----------


## gordon byrne

Hi Matt..

No number and judging by the hilt, my estimate is circa 1845, but unfortunately no name.

Gordon

----------


## Matt Easton

It couldn't scream 'Indian service' more loudly  :Smilie: .

----------


## gordon byrne

> It couldn't scream 'Indian service' more loudly .


Yes indeed! It has the East India Company Crest on the blade and Henry Wilkinson name and address in Persian script.

----------


## Matt Easton

It does remind me of one of the Scinde Irregular Cavalry officer's swords I seem to remember seeing with an equally curved blade.

----------


## gordon byrne

Can you recall where you saw the other sword, would it have been in article about Jacob's swords? There is one in the Royal Armory which was made by Garden with a patent solid hilt.

----------


## Matt Easton

Yes, I'm sure it was the article from the Royal Armouries journal, but I don't have it to hand at the moment.

----------


## Roy Shadbolt

Hi Gordon,

Just wanted to thank you for sharing, wow! (again)  a stunning sword.

All the best, Roy.

----------


## gordon byrne

> Hi Gordon,
> 
> Just wanted to thank you for sharing, wow! (again)  a stunning sword.
> 
> All the best, Roy.


This might also be of interest, not a very good photo, but the sword is circa 1847, Wilkinson, East India Company officers sword.

----------


## Matt Easton

Very nice! It has the outline on a patent hilt, but I guess it can't be if it's that early?

----------


## gordon byrne

> Very nice! It has the outline on a patent hilt, but I guess it can't be if it's that early?


Did you notice the Indian pattern scabbard with the frog stud on the locket?

----------


## gordon byrne

> 1) 8418 - 1845 pattern infantry officer dating to 1857
> 2) 8644 - 1821 pattern Bombay Artillery dating to 1858


Hi Matt,

As I have it my 1860 EIC Register, A.R.T. Chilton was appointed to the Bengal Artillery in 1857?

----------


## gordon byrne

> 1) 8804 - 1845 pattern infantry officer dating to 1858
> 2) 6868 - 1821 pattern light cavalry officer, dating to 1855, marked to 13th Light Dragoons and R A Clement, patent hilt (leather)
> 3) 9326 - 1854 pattern infantry officer, dating to 1858, 'Flat Solid' blade type, gilt steel hilt, belonged to Major Henry Vicars
> 4) 9665 - 1854 pattern infantry officer, dating to 1858/9, Patent Hilt (horn?), unresearched


Hi Matt, 

Of particular interest is your 13th Light Dragoons solid hilt sword where you state that the grips are leather; I base my interest on the fact that on the majority of solid swords where the grips are  leather grips, they are black; whereas the composition grips are generally brown. With a degree of wear, it is often very difficult to tell what they are made of, and as your sword appears (in the photo) to have brown grips, this suggests that they could? be composition. I in fact have a solid hilt sword also proved in 1855, and it has black leather grips, so I am wondering how you decided that the grips are leather. Also based on my study of solid hilt swords, it seems that at one stage both leather or composition grips may have been optional, before the composition type became the norm. I would be very interested to learn if they are in fact 'brown' leather grips.

----------


## Matt Easton

> As I have it my 1860 EIC Register, A.R.T. Chilton was appointed to the Bengal Artillery in 1857?


Quite right - Alfred Richard Tickell Chilton, Bengal Artillery 1857. Not Bombay 1858 - was typing too quickly  :Smilie:

----------


## Matt Easton

> Did you notice the Indian pattern scabbard with the frog stud on the locket?


I did!




> Of particular interest is your 13th Light Dragoons solid hilt sword where you state that the grips are leather; I base my interest on the fact that on the majority of solid swords where the grips are  leather grips, they are black; whereas the composition grips are generally brown. With a degree of wear, it is often very difficult to tell what they are made of, and as your sword appears (in the photo) to have brown grips, this suggests that they could? be composition. I in fact have a solid hilt sword also proved in 1855, and it has black leather grips, so I am wondering how you decided that the grips are leather. Also based on my study of solid hilt swords, it seems that at one stage both leather or composition grips may have been optional, before the composition type became the norm. I would be very interested to learn if they are in fact 'brown' leather grips.


Well, I am 99% certain that they are leather, from a couple of small scuffs and just because it completely looks and feels like leather, and unlike my 1860 composition-gripped example (or indeed an 1886 composition example I have). Now the funny thing is, that whilst the leather is brown, you can see black paint/laquer in the recesses and in the lines where the chequering was (it is now worn quite smooth from handling). So I would say that whilst it is brown now, it looks like it was probably originally black surfaced. This sword incidentally missed the Charge of the Light Brigade by a matter of months. It has been well and dutifully sharpened.
Incidentally, I also own an early patent hilt which has grips of wood, with shark skin covering.
Do you know what the early composition grips were made of? I wondered if the early ones were actually horn rather than pre-plastic.

----------


## gordon byrne

> I did!
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I am 99% certain that they are leather, from a couple of small scuffs and just because it completely looks and feels like leather, and unlike my 1860 composition-gripped example (or indeed an 1886 composition example I have). Now the funny thing is, that whilst the leather is brown, you can see black paint/laquer in the recesses and in the lines where the chequering was (it is now worn quite smooth from handling). So I would say that whilst it is brown now, it looks like it was probably originally black surfaced. This sword incidentally missed the Charge of the Light Brigade by a matter of months. It has been well and dutifully sharpened.
> Incidentally, I also own an early patent hilt which has grips of wood, with shark skin covering.
> Do you know what the early composition grips were made of? I wondered if the early ones were actually horn rather than pre-plastic.


Matt,

I have seen a small number of solid hilt swords where the grips have suffered, and the leather is definitely black and not painted, as in some cases the surface of the grip or grips has crumbled, thus exposing more than just the surface. Horn was definitely used for grips, and it seems that it was well liked in Indian service for it's durable qualities. Most of the early solid hilts that I have seen have  leather grips, but there appears to be a mix of types around the time of your sword, then the composition grips seem to replace the leather as the preferred substance. As black fish-skin was used on the grips, maybe the grips on your sword were painted so as not to show the brown colour.

----------


## J.G. Hopkins

We discussed Patent Solid Hilt grip materials here: http://www.swordforum.com/forums/sho...t=patent+solid

This may also be of interest: http://www.swordforum.com/forums/sho...esource-Thread

----------


## gordon byrne

Jonathan,

Thanks for re-posting, always good to read previous posts just in case further information comes to light; the only thing I would add, is the fact that there was a later and distinct change in the colour of the grip plates on some solid hilt swords in the  1890s and into early 1900s, from 'brown' to 'black'.

My own opinion is that there would seem to be no good reason for this change in colour other than a change in the type of material, and it is my guess that on-going developments and processes had reached a point where a plastic or vulcanite had been developed and substituted for the earlier material however, without further documentary evidence this remains open to debate.

I know we are discussing early Wilkinson swords, but as a side subject, it would be interesting to know if any members have solid hilt swords with grip plates that look like black plastic as apposed to black leather?

----------


## J.G. Hopkins

Gordon,
I am going to copy your message to the thread on Patent Solid Hilt grip materials so that the discussion of black plastics can be continued there.  Further input on later grip materials should be posted here: http://www.swordforum.com/forums/sho...t=patent+solid

Thank you,
Jonathan

----------


## Bryan T

Morning All,

Noted this thread and thought it appropiate to mention a new piece I've added to the collection, purely by chance when visiting a random militaria fair:

Wilkinson 11533 has an 1845 pattern blade with an 1854 pattern infantry officer's guard.  However, instead of the guard being the usual brass this one is made of steel...  This one was entered into the Wilkinson register on the 26 Aug 1861 and completed on the 13 Sept 1861, the blade is recorded as 32+1/2" by 1+1/8" and the hilt as: Med gilt hilt.  The record entry (supplied with the sword) gives the surname of Stead, although the blade is etched with the original owner's intials and crest.  The crest is a nice one of a salamander in flames on an antique baronial chapeau; the latter complete with the correct tinture!  The blade has been 'service sharpened' and repeatedly re-sharpened esp at the spearpoint to give it a slightly curved appearance.  The scabbard has been replaced at some point with a none Wilkinson brass version, presumably when in India.  In addition the grip is exceptionally worn with scant traces of the rayskin remaining revealling the well polished hardwood underneath.
Researching the original owner have matched: Lt.Col Alfred James Stead, DSO who on being commissioned joined the 11th Bengal Native Infantry in 1862 and served through till 1884/5 becoming the regimental 2IC.  Stead is recorded in Harts as being awarded: the Bhootan Expedition Medal (1864-65) and the Afghan War Medal (1878-80) and the DSO in 1887.

Only visited the fair with a view to purchasing a new display rifle and noted the above.... On initial viewing it appeared as if to be a Rifle Officer's sword, but on picking the item up it quickly became clear that it was something different.

Regards

Bryan

----------


## John Hart

Nice find!  A snippet on Stead from Shadbolt's history of the 2nd Afghan War:

_Major A.J. Stead served with the regiment until Feb. 1880, when he was sent down to Oude to recruit for it.  Commanded the Left wing at Thal during June and July, 1879.  Was present at the repulse of enemy's attack on Ali Khel._

John

----------


## Bryan T

John,

Many thanks for the info!!  My next task was to research his involvement in the 2nd Afghan War, as he seem to have been awarded no clasps, but clearly must have been there...
Regards
Bryan

----------


## Dominic Wickman

Hopefully this will fit nicely into this thread!

Sadly I'm not an expert which was why I joined here as I know very little about this sword which I recently acquired except it appears to be a Military 1861 British Wilkinson sword with a shark skin grip serial numbered 11426

There are various decorative markings on the blade, including a Crown, the Star of David and the letters 'EMA'
I'm told that the sword is either Infantry or Calvary, Calvary being the best guess (!) so rather unsure of that.

Any info on this sword would be much appreciated as would advice regarding the damage pointed out with the red arrow in one of the pictures showing part of the Guard's metalwork is broken and I'm not sure if this could be repaired (or best left if it was a 'battle' scar which i doubt!) as possibly just careless handling.

----------


## Matt Easton

This is an 1854 pattern infantry officer's sword and the officer's initials were EMA apparently. You can get the record from Richard Milner (google it  :Smilie: ). As you've noted the sword was made in 1861, as indicated by the serial number. The officer was probably commissioned into an infantry regiment in that year. You can search for him (with the initials) in Hart's Army Lists, which are available for free on Archive.org

----------


## John Hart

> Sadly I'm not an expert which was why I joined here as I know very little about this sword which I recently acquired except it appears to be a Military 1861 British Wilkinson sword with a shark skin grip serial numbered 11426


Hi Dominic,

You're right that the serial number dates it to 1861; however I would call this an 1845 Pattern sword, since it has the fullered blade designed by Wilkinson to replace the earlier pipe-back blade which had been in use since 1822.  It's a sword for Infantry officers and the brass guard was used up until 1895; it was notoriously fragile so the damage on yours could have been caused by combat or even a drop from a horse (Infantry officers were mounted during the Victorian period).  Personally I wouldn't get this repaired but there are restorers out there who could do it.  It's all part of the sword's history and if it was battle damage it would be a shame to lose it.

Have you tried sending an enquiry to Richard Milner at www.armsresearch.co.uk?  For a small fee he can tell you if the owner's name has been recorded in the Wilkinson proof books, which will help with your research.  "EMA" are probably the owner's initials, but it's hard to be sure without seeing a close-up of them.

Hope this helps,

John

----------


## John Hart

Point of etiquette, Dominic: if you're basically just planning to sell the sword it's good to state this up front so we don't waste time giving you research pointers.  It's always nice when members contribute something to the Forum as well as just requesting info for an eBay listing.

John
PS: It's not a Calvary sword unless it's some sort of religious artefact: the right word is Cavalry.

----------


## Dominic Wickman

Many, many thanks for all the information given about this sword.
I didn't wish to break the etiquette as I'd noted that the forum was not to be used for obtaining valuations (sadly everything gets commercial at some point - but that was not what I was after) however I was disappointed to be denounced for simply enquiring about the history of the sword as this seemed the best place to come for that, and the American collector of these who I couldn't advise regarding the history of it then having read the thread had this to say:

"Thanks for information. Hopefully this officer had a good run in the history of the empire. This will be my seventh Wilkinson sword..."

I would like to add that the details given wasn't a 'waste of time' as it's a credit to all here who post up information so more can be learned about these swords plus the fact that Wilkinson serial numbered every one (which really helps greatly in tracing their past) and also the records relating to that still survive, from people like those here interested in the subject and are keeping the documents and history alive and accessible.

Having only just got into this area myself I would like to just state that I do appreciate the websites like this, whereby unknown information can be found and as the internet is such a mine of information, tapping into that knowledge from 'people who know'... can only be a good thing.

----------


## John Hart

Yeah, perhaps I was a bit "late night grouchy".  But we do get a lot of people who sign up just to find info then are never heard from again.  If it's any help your officer was probably Evans Mynde Allen, who served in the 21st North British Regiment of Fusiliers (later the Royal Scots Fusiliers); at least he was first commissioned in 1861 and this pattern of sword is one he could conceivably have carried (there is only one other candidate from the 1863 Army List, but he's a more senior officer and none of his promotion dates - when an officer might expect to buy a new sword - were in 1861).  When his military career was over Allen became High Sherriff of Hereford, if that's any help to the new owner.

John

----------


## Dominic Wickman

Haha yes, fully understand and share the concern about that - and also the hazards of using 'copy and paste' regarding Cavalry!
Should have spotted that one but interestingly I was unaware that Calvary relates to the hill where Jesus was crucified....
so I should have read my bible more carefully I suppose!

The information however was very greatly received (thank you) and I have passed it on as very interesting to discover history of this sword and I hope anyone reading this who possibly has a similar historic 'blank' regarding their sword doesn't just come here and go, but stays to obtain information about it and which in time would possibly benefit others.

----------


## JordanPL

I thought I might try and revive this thread, particularly with regards the Wilkinson maker's  marking on pre-1854 blades/swords. 

I'm not aware of a specific date on the use of this fashion of marking (in the photos attached) and was wondering whether anyone who has swords with the same marking, has been able to date their swords.

----------


## Matt Easton

Hi Jordan, I have had this style on a handful of swords, all pre-numbered. I guess early after 1845.

----------


## gordon byrne

> This pre-serial number Heavy Cav is one of my favorites:


Hi Mark,

I in fact have a similar 1821 HCU sword, no number pre 1854, and I must say I have always had a soft spot for these swords despite my prime interest in EIC and Indian Army. Although the marking on mine is similar, it is slightly further forward on the blade (of no account).

Do you have any feeling or other means of identification that would place a date on your sword?

Gordon

----------


## Paul Evenden

Good evening all .

Thought I would share my latest buy as it is a pre numbered Wilkinson . This 1821 2nd West Yorkshire Yeomanry Cavalry sword belonged to Sir William Ridley Charles Cooke 9th Baron of Wheatley Hall Doncaster .Sir William started his military career as a cornet in the 7th (The Queens Own) Regt of Light Dragoons (Hussars) 13/11/1845 . raising ton the rank of Captain 16/9/1851. He appears in Harts 1853 but isnt present in 1854 ,so i think it is safe to presume that he transfered to the 2nd W.Y.Y.C sometime after the 1853 Army list .As we know Wilkinsons numberes didnt start until 1854 and this sword is etched with 2nd West Yorkshire Yeomanry Cavalry .It mustv have been ordered by Sir William some time after the 1853 edition when he transferred from the 7th .The Blade is in superb condition and firm to the hilt whilst the guard shagreen and scabbard seemed on have a type of varnish that hasd turned a toffee colour .Thats has now been carefully removed but stil remains in this set of photos

sir William in 7th Uniform 


sir William in 2nd W.Y.Y.C tunic

----------


## Paul Evenden



----------


## gordon byrne

Hi Paul,

Nice sword, solid provenance, very!! impressive blade. Well done.

----------


## Paul Evenden

Thanks Gordon co.ing from you it means a lot . Cost me 3 Imperial German sword as i didn't mean to get in a bidding war . But as it has solid provenance like you say and is a fairly local to me sword, then I  just wasn't prepared to let it pass me by. It certainly is the star of my collection followed closely by an 1821 that belonged to a relative of the actress Helena Bonham Carter . 

By the way is there a date for the release of you book ,as i dont want to miss it

----------


## Will Mathieson

Paul great sword, condition is amazing. Having his photos are priceless. The original white buff blade washer is good to have and to know that they were white.

----------


## JordanPL

Wonderful sword Paul!

Well done you  :Smilie:

----------


## Paul Evenden

Thanks Will and Jordan I suspect that i will have a very hard time trying to find a sword that can top this . But of course i will keep on searching although the swords i would be willing to let  go are getting less

----------


## Will Mathieson

I believe as we continue to collect the swords we purchase have certain qualities others do not. Soon you will not let any go unless that new sports car is calling you. Blasphemy on SFI??

----------

